

Show HN: SYMPL Search for Periscope, Meerkat, YouNow - photorized
http://www.sympl.tv/

======
photorized
Given the crazy events happening today, the best way to test this is to type
'Baltimore' in the Broadcast Description search field.

There are currently 189 people broadcasting from Baltimore live.

